# A Trio of Good Foods! Supper tonight.



## Miss Piggy (Sep 21, 2019)

When we were last in New Orleans we ate something interesting called Crawfish Balls. I tried to re-create them tonight and my supportive husband things I did, only even better. Suck up! Also had fried oysters and a bacon, tomato, and cheese pie made with our homemade and smoked buckboard bacon along with Mississippi Comeback sauce for dipping. Oh, and a cucumber salad to sort of break-up the fried flavors. It was pretty darn tasty!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 21, 2019)

That sounds and looks delicious!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2019)

Very nice but there seems to be something Missing! Ummm, the PIE AND SAUCE RECIPES ...JJ 
BTW... Great Pic! Looks like a Magazine photo.
That's a Color Printed Book, for you Youngsters that may have never seen one!


----------



## Miss Piggy (Sep 22, 2019)

Haha on the colored print magazine. I’ll be sure to post recipes tomorrow. On the road today. And thank you!


----------

